# I Hate My Knitting



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh! You are way too hard on yourself. Double if anyone else other than you would notice.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


i do not see anything wrong with your knitting ,,stop beating yourself up LOLOL if you want it to look like machine knitting ,than you have to use a machine ..the nice thing about handknitting is that the stiches not always look alike ..so enjoy what you creating because it looks perfect .....to me ..Merry Christmas


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, sweetie, don't put such a burden on yourself.
Just enjoy your knitting. I don't see a problem with what you're doing here. I have friends who I think knit way better than me, but I'm not going to let that stop me.
Go ahead and complete your project, block it, wear it! You may be surprised at how good at looks - especially when you get compliments on your handiwork.
I don't even try to compare my knitting with machine knitting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


You block it. Blocking is the great tension-even-outer trick. Sometimes it may take 2 or 3 blockings before any uneven stitchwork becomes nice and uniform looking. Not every stitch is always made with the perfect tension but blocking will make it so. Check the yarn label and see what it says about washing and drying for this yarn. Follow what it says, then lay it out and block it. I find with my acrylic knits, I just toss it into the washing machine, wash on warm cycle and then toss into the dryer and use medium heat. Works like a charm! :thumbup:


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Even though you've marked what you think is a poor job, I really don't see a problem. I'm sure no one but you would ever notice - just relax and don't be so hard on yourself....


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. This will be a grandson sweater, I'll keep going on it. I know he will love it, it will have buttons for him to fiddle with. Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. This will be a grandson sweater, I'll keep going on it. I know he will love it, it will have buttons for him to fiddle with. Happy Holidays to all!


And a Merry Christmas and all the best for the season's celebrations!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Seriously?? I mean, really now - you can't be serious!!! That looks great to me. I can't even say it's sloppy looking because it isn't. 

Blocking will even enhance it more.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks good to me!!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

By all means keep going, there is absolutely nothing wrong with your work, I can show examples of mine that look much worse and I have been knitting for 50 years. The only thing thing you really need is a confidence booster, and I for one think your work is excellent. God Bless You


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I would be proud to knit as well as you. If I frogged the knitting that isn't perfect, I would never knit anything. That said I just tried Kollage's square needles because of pain in my hands. My knitting has never been so even. They are kind of expensive (for me anyway) but I am going to try to get more since they do seem to help. They do not have a interchangeble set but I contacted Kollage and they are working on it. Again, I think you are being too hard on yourself and your work is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I think your knitting is wonderful. If I were as critical of my knitting as you are of yours, I never would finish anything. Keep going. You are doing a wonderful job!!!


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

You really are a hard audience, gf. 

Knit away and finish the items. Wash and dry as instructed by the yarn. You will be surprised by how the finished item has miraculously improved. LOL

At that point, I'd give it a kiss and wrap it up for the person you love that you're giving it to. They will love it!


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just wanted to say "ditto" to what everyone has already said. My opinion - you are being too hard on yourself. Remember it is HAND knitted not made by machine. There is love in every knitted stitch.
Donna
PS If I had to "frog" everything that was imperfect I'd have nothing but a tangle of yarn.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


I obviously need stronger glasses because I can't see anything wrong here.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful. That slight difference is going to disappear when it is washed. Do you really want it to look "store Bought" anyway? Relax. It's fine.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

It looks pretty good to me, too. I certainly would not be thinking of pulling down anything that looked like that. But since you are aiming for a more even result, may I ask what needles you are using? I only ask because I find that bamboo needles give me a very unsatisfactory result when I am doing stocking stitch. My first choice for an even finish would always be metal needles. I don't think you have a problem, but needle type may be a factor worth considering.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with your knitting!!! It looks exactly like really good hand knitting. Please don't let the fact that you think it looks bad (it so does not!) stop you from finishing and enjoying the wonderful act of knitting.

Besides, blocking will cure most knitting ills as previously mentioned. Also, if I have any tension issues, I just use a DPN to distribute the tension evenly the way it was supposed to be and then let blocking take care of the rest. 

Just thought of something else... take the work and just stretch it out both vertically and horizontally. It slightly redistributes the tension and would probably take care of the knitting in the top square, but to be frank, there is nothing wrong to be seen in the bottom square. 

YOU ARE FINE!!!!!!


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh! goodness gracious me, I also agree with everything that has already been said


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


YIKES! If you think THAT'S bad, I don't want you to look at my knitting. ;-)


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

It looks perfect to me. Merry Christmas x


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

It looks wonderful to me!!! Don't be so hard on yourself - even "if you" can see a slight discrepancy, no one is going to look at your individual stitches, they will look at the finished item. I'd be first in line to receive one of your projects - it looks better than anything I can do!
(((Hugs)))
Yvette


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

ditto ditto ditto............. you are crazy hard on yourself................There is not one thing on earth that is perfect. Not one thing.

me included ,thank heaven. LOL


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Some of the things you are seeing is just from sitting on the needles for awhile. When you wash this, I bet most of what you are seeing is all but gone. Even if it is still there, it is fine, you are being much to hard on yourself.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree you are being much too hard on yourself. I don't see an issue with your knitting at all. :thumbup:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

You are too hard on yourself, that's pretty even and consistent


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't see your problem from the picture. I have to agree with the others. I have[u/] had a problem once doing a baby sweater body back and forth and then putting in the sleeves in the round. Big mistake as the sleeves had a funny look to them - AND nobody could see what I was complaining about! Your knitting looks fine...


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

IMO you are your own harshest critic. Your knitting is beautiful!! Wear it with pride. anyone who criticizes it probably can't knit a stitch.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I'm a crocheter. I've been crocheting for about 40 years now.
It takes time. The more you knit, the better your stitches will be.
It is the same with crochet. It takes time. The longer you crochet, the better and more uniform your stitches are.
So, don't give up. Keep right on knitting. It is an art and it takes time to perfect.
Dick


----------



## Eager Beaver (Sep 8, 2012)

You are a silly sausage. It is called hand knitting. We are not machines and every little difference is unique to your style. Celebrate it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Cathy,you are a human,not a knitting machine,i would guess there is no one on the forum that knits perfectly,in other words we all make mistakes.So don't be so hard on yourself,you knitting looks fantastic to me,sometimes infact quite ofter it's your yarn at fault not you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi there - I have been knitting for many years and I honestly think this is great knitting, can't fault it!!! Not too sure what you are seeing, obviously not the same as me. I even put my glasses on and looked very carefully, still can't see what the problem is... I think it is great knitting!! keep going, and please finish it, you will be very surprised how great it will look. Please post a final picture for us!! Have a great Christmas and terrific 2013.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I am trying really hard to see what you are showing, looks great to me.


----------



## Pippin1991 (Oct 9, 2012)

Your knitting looks good to me. I think that you have done a lovely job.


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm with everybody here.

Just keep knitting. The more you knit, the better you get, the better you get, the more you knit.

Finish something and give it away. Then start again with fresh eyes. Big hugs.


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

just sew it together and put it into the washing machine you wont even notice once its dry


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

My sweaters all look a bit wobbly in the stitch until I block them. Then, I always get compliments. If you can afford natural fibers I think they look a bit better in the long run.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with everyone. Nothing wrong with your knitting that blocking won't fix. This looks fine to me.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Your knitting is great. You should show it with pride.


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

A couple of more points to consider. One, I have found some yarns knit up smoother than others. If you don't like the way a particular yarn looks in stockinette stitch use it for a pattern with a "rougher" texture. Another suggestion, put the item aside for a few days, a week or two. Looking at it with fresh eyes you may find it looks better than you originally thought.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pardon me for saying it, but you are much too hard on yourself. I think you are twisting the yarn, but it doesn't matter. For machine washable acrylics, wash & dry. Then smooth it out, perhaps covering it with a towel and old phone book. I bet you'll be happier right away. Keep knitting. Time and practice makes a big difference too.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 14, 2012)

Cathy, 
I am sending you a big hug......(don't know how to do the little people but this is a big hug to you). Why is it I get the feeling something has happened to make you doubt your work so much.
You knit beautifully, my mother was a professional knitter so I can assure you your work is lovely.
Keep knitting, the finished product will please you.


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

If you've made something that you're not happy with, please don't throw it out. Someone could wear it and be kept warm or feel special...donate it to a homeless shelter or some such.
If you want something to look like it's made by a machine, buy a knitting machine or buy a knitted item made by a machine.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Gee Whiz....I think you did a beautiful job. Don't you know that you are your own worse critic. I have been knitting all my life, and not all of my work turns out as well as yours did. Be proud, keep knitting.

MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cathy, your knitting is fine just as it is. Once you wash and block it... the stitches will arrange themselves ... like magic. 

Don't be so hard on yourself. I bet the receiver will appreciate your effort and love it. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cathy, your knitting is fine just as it is. Once you wash and block it... the stitches will arrange themselves ... like magic. 

Don't be so hard on yourself. I bet the receiver will appreciate your effort and love it. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I agree, you are too hard on yourself. I always thought my ribbing was ugly and uneven until I started looking at knitting magazines. Even the designers have knitted items where a few stitches are uneven.


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow! If stitches must be perfectly uniform, I definitely have to give up my great passion. Blocking seems to make everything okay. 

Hey, wish we could block the world. Might make for less violence and more tolerance. I'm feeling "world peace-ish" on this Christmas morning. 

Happy holidays KP family!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

it looks great to me and i'm a real hard sell. but why would you want it to look machine knit anyway. you have a beautiful hand crafted item. you can get machine knit at walmart for $20.


----------



## Julie M (Nov 8, 2011)

I think making stockinette stitch even is one of the most difficult things about knitting. After more than 50 years of knitting, mine is much more even than it was even 10 years ago, but for me the solution is to work texture stitches instead of plain stockinette. Almost any texture, including cables, will help conceal unevenness.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing against machines but, I am not one of them so I do not expect myself to knit like one. Besides like in the movie Harry Potter, Ron's mother was to be a bad knitter, but to me every thing looked great. So much so people copied the patterns. A great artical about the ladies who actually knitted the items. I wish I cold find that story to share here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to being human! Give yourself a break.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Not that I can see a fault, but you obviously can, is it possible the yarn has been unevenly wound? Sometimes it is you know.

Stop beating yourself up, handmade is just that, made by hand, not machine!


----------



## hoekh20 (May 31, 2012)

Your knitting is beautiful!! The time you put into knitting is priceless. Keep up the good work!!. I always have at least one mistake because I'm not perfect.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

The whole point of hand knitting is to have something unique not a uniform piece you would buy in a shop. Your knitting is fine and as others have said few would even notice what you are on about. I have done the same when I have made a mistake and thought about ripping it out but if no one else notices a mistake then you needn't bother with it either. It is all too easy to be critical of our own work as we know what we are trying to do but in the long run if others like what you knit it is fine. Hand knitting is not perfect and probably never will be so be proud to be a hand knitter perceived problems or not.


----------



## rdavis (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it looks terrific--merry christmas


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

This looks fabulous! You are doing a wonderful job. "Imperfect" handmade items are so much more special than the machine made items that you buy in a store that have no love put into them. I find that I'm hard on myself also and have to remind myself of this.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Oh dear! If you expect your hand knitted articles to look like machine made ones, then I think you are not only setting yourself up for failure, (because it just ain't gonna happen my friend!) but you are missing the point of knitting! Hand made articles - no matter what they are - knitting, pottery, hand made jewellery, clothing etc, are never the same as machine made ones and I think they are all the better for it. Each piece is a one off original because it is made by hand - tiny imperfections and all. Making your own knit wear is a relaxing hobby not something to castigate yourself over each stitch that is not deemed to be perfect, and each item is made with talent, love, imagination and originality. If you want it to look machine made then maybe a knitting machine would be the way to go?? Most people will not examine every stitch and will be very happy with the end result and especially if it is a gift that has been made and given to them with love. You sound like a perfectionist, perhaps you need to relax and just enjoy it. I am sure your knitting is just as good as anyone else knitting and you are being too hard on yourself.


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone. Thank you so much for the encouragement! I'll keep going on this and send a picture of the the little sweater when it's finished. Like most people here, I have other projects in progress. I'll keep plugging along with them as well. One is a sweater vest for my hubby, I think he will love it...fingers crossed.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

As everyone else says, your knitting is fine, stop beating yourself up. 

Having said that, everything in life is rhythm and practise. So the more you do, the more even it will be. 

While you are practising, help yourself to come to terms with what you perceive to be uneven knitting by using multi coloured, flecked and tweedy yarns, and avoid doing great swathes of stocking stitch. A textured yarn and/or a textured stitch are much kinder to slight unevenesses. 

Happy Christmas.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with your knitting. 

IMHO I think it looks great, keep knitting. Your sweater will be loved by who ever is the lucky one to receive it.

Don't be so hard on yourself.



Happy Holiday.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

cathyscard said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. Thank you so much for the encouragement! I'll keep going on this and send a picture of the the little sweater when it's finished. Like most people here, I have other projects in progress. I'll keep plugging along with them as well. One is a sweater vest for my hubby, I think he will love it...fingers crossed.


Good for you! Please don't drive yourself crazy frogging everything when it really is absolutely fine. I am sure the sweater and the vest will be a big smash hit!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Why would we want HAND work to look as though made by MACHINE? Human hands are lovely, and the little "irregularities" represent the beautiful diversity of the natural world.


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with your knitting. Keep up the good work and enjoy what you are doing. It is just fine.


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

If you hadn't circled the areas you are concerned about I wouldn't have seen anything wrong. All I see is some color variation in the yarn. A dye lot problem. Not your knitting


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

That is a very nice piece of knitting, you will never see lose st. when you block it.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


I don't see a problem. Your knitting looks real good to me. If you do notice a little difference in your stitches (which i don't ) wash it and it will all even out. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

The beauty of handknit, in my thought, is the wonderful variations. We are not machines. Go easy on yourself.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

I find blocking smooths a lot of that-I agree- don't be so hard on yourself- it looks fine!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

You aren't a machine so give up trying to be. Your knitting looks beautiful and I see absolutely nothing wrong with it. Don't be so critical of yourself. You are doing a great jobb, so stop throwing away your projects.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

HAHA, I am glad you circled your"uneven" stitches otherwise I would never have seen anything wrong. AND your knitting looks very nice to me. None of us knit anything that is "perfect" only God does perfect. You are your worst critic and I am sure anyone that appreciates the time, love, and effort that hand knitting requires would absolutely LOVE to have one of your projects. Don't stop knitting. And I totally agree, if you want something that looks like machine knit then use a knitting machine. I am a hand spinner and believe me when I first started spinning, many many years ago, my yarn was far from looking like store bought. I too wanted something that looked "store bought" because I thought my yarn was horrible. Now I would love to still be able to make yarn that looked home spun. Relax and Enjoy your time with yourself and your creations You are doing Beautiful work. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> cathyscard said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy
> ...


I agree, looks beautiful to me.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I often feel the same about my knitting on big items. My tension when I purl is often not the same as when I knit, which makes it difficult to get smooth looking stocking stitch over a big area. Also, when I put something down and come back to it at a later time, my tension is often different. I have to watch for that. I like knitting in the round whenever I can to avoid these changes in tension between purl and knit. Another tip is to try to work on large sections at times when you can do it without too many interruptions. Overall, I think the blue sweater looks fine. You are being way too hard on yourself. As someone on here said, we are not machines.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I truly wish this site had a "LIKE" button. The comments for this thread have all been so wonderfully encouraging and I agree with all. The "problem" is undetectable and the knitting is beautiful! I would be proud to wear something that nicely done. But, my heart is especially warmed to read all the encouraging words from everyone. Thank you all and Blessed Christmas to all of you!


----------



## Mariever (Jan 15, 2012)

A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!

You are all wonderful people .

I have learned a lot from all of you.Thanks

Mariever


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


You got to look at the whole picture and finish what you start instead of being too hard on yourself..it's through your experience in knitting that you continually improve. I personally can't see any flaws in your knitting..sometimes the tension ( the way you are holding your needles has a lot to do with any uneveness in the stitch)..nothing is perfect and the sooner you realize this the better off you will be ...stop being critical of yourself. If you want it to look like machine made...get yourself a machine..hopefully you won't find problems with that too.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

You are too hard on yourself. Looks great.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Listen to these KP-ers! What you did looks absolutely great to me! Hand knitting will never look like machine knitting and, quite frankly, that is part of the charm. I can always tell a hand knit item--even if it is a pricey one from a chi-chi store. After reading the responses on KP on my question of blocking acrylics, I decided to wash and dry the pieces of my last project in my machine on delicate before joining, then block each using the technique of holding a steam iron about an inch above the item, "patting" it into shape and letting the pieces dry. Worked great! The machine wash sort of evened everything out, the blocking kept the edges from curling, making them easier to join and all was well. One KP-er doesn't dry the pieces, but blocks them while damp, which sounds like a good idea, too.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Give yourself a break. Your knitting is fine. Hand knitting knitting is just that it is never going to be as perfect as machine knitting and for me that is the beauty of it. Please just enjoy the knitting and not expect absolute perfection.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

If my knitting looked that good, I would think I had gone to heaven. I have to agree, if you want it to look like machine knitting, you'll have to knit on a machine. The beauty of handknits are the uniqueness and individuality of the knitting.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Your knitting looks lovely. To me, the whole point about hand knitting is that it's just that...by hand- so the little 'imperfections' if you want to see them as that , are all part of the charm. If I wanted a 'perfect/machined article, I'd go to M&S!!Enjoy creating, sharing and giving- it keeps the world going round lol.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How long have you been knitting? Don't be so hard on yourself, nothing is worth that knid dof thought process. Practice makes perfect and besides thank God that you have two good hands that can knit and please, smile at your efforts. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you may just have an illusion in your mind that's bothering you. Here's mine:

Seventy two years ago, I was a 12 year old waitress and on a slow day the owner of the restaurant told me to take a walk downtown to observe where all the customers were. I happened to walk past a small park bench where a woman sat knitting a yellow sweater for the baby she had in the carriage, she told me. I was fascinated with her method of knitting opposite of the way Mama knitted and had taught me. She never did say she was a leftie but I remember still her explanation that it was "faster and looks a lot smoother" than the way I said I knitted.

Would you believe I've tried to master left-handed knitting at least a dozen times? I'm 80 and watching Cat Bordhi's videos last week inspired me to try again even though my last attempt was just weeks ago when I was involved in knitting wingspans and kept telling myself it would be easy.
I still can't do it! I have to let go of the illusion that I CAN knit faster and smoother.

There's NOTHING wrong with your stitches. You do AAA work, okay?


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not seeing the problem....looks good to me!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Pennyrose98 said:


> Just wanted to say "ditto" to what everyone has already said. My opinion - you are being too hard on yourself. Remember it is HAND knitted not made by machine. There is love in every knitted stitch.
> Donna
> PS If I had to "frog" everything that was imperfect I'd have nothing but a tangle of yarn.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


There is absolutely nothing wrong with the way you knit. It looks fine. Don't be so critical of yourself. If you worked the pattern in a textured stitch, it would be more to your satisfaction. Trust me.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Cathy, I haven't read the entire thread, but from your picture I agree with other posters that you're too critical. Please take into consideration that knitting stretches in all directions. The minor imperfections that seem so glaring to you will be reduced once you block the fabric and start using the garment. Relax and the stitches will relax with time and use.


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

what problem? looks beautiful to me, you should see my work. .


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I can't stand it! You've been frogging and throwing out beautiful knitting! I can't see any flaws at all. You do a wonderful job.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

It looks perfect to me. You must be a total perfectionist. 
As far as I am concerned, keep up the good work.


----------



## Margaret A. (Nov 11, 2012)

Your work is fine! What you think are loose loops may be the result of leaving your work on the needles overnight or longer. The yard gets a little stretched. When you wash the item, the looseness disappears. Enjoy your knitting. Some knitter out there would be glad to have work that looked as nice as yours.


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

You are way too critical of your work. I see nothing amiss in the area you circled. Your grandson will be delighted. Ease up on yourself so you don't loose the joy of knitting.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

If you hadn't put a circle on it you wouldn't know what stitches you were referring to. Enjoy your knitting, don't make it stressful. Merry Christmas


----------



## AvaK (Dec 25, 2012)

If knitting makes you so miserable and self loathing then by all means stop doing it. I can guarantee that every single knitter on this forum has made thousand of things that are far from perfect. Please stop if you are so unhappy


----------



## l declerck (May 11, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, your knitting looks fine. I think you're too hard on yourself. Relax and enjoy, knitting is supposed to be enjoyable not something you beat yourself up over. Your knitting looks wonderful. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well if your knitting looks terrible.. mines an outright mess..  there is a reason hand knitted items get blocked.. it is to put the 'finishing touches' to our items.. they invented it many many years ago so that our knitting would look its best... Acrylic can be washed, dryed and then worn.. that is why its so popular with kids clothes.. wool and other natuaral fibers need more attentnion... with the wonders of the internet you can find the correct blocking method for what you are using.. our site has gone over it many times and I think a quick search on KP will help you decided what blocking method you should use... I think your knitting is just fine.. the little waves of irregular tension is cause by picking up and putting down your knitting several times .. you should see sweater backs and sleeves before blocking.. you could almost tell how many sessions there are to making one..LOL don't be so hard on yourself and just learn the 'finishing touches' that makes you beautiful knits 'amazing'... Merry Christmas Ronie


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Calm down. This is a very normal appearance . I happens because the purled rows sometimes have a slightly different tension or just sit a little different from the knitted rows. Even people who have been knitting for many years get this. Sometimes the sample sweaters in magazines have this.

If you knit in a pattern stitch you either won't see it or it doesn't happen then. Also if you work st. st. in circular it won't happen. (Get yourself a stitch dictionary) And don't obsess. Your knitting looks beautiful.


----------



## MARIONT (Nov 29, 2012)

I think you're knitting looks fine. Don't worry, just keep on knitting.


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

I think most have assured you your knitting looks good. However, continue to finish projects and you will see your tension and experience come alive.


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks good to me - don't be so hard on yourself - no one is perfect. Think you may have a tension problem. Ask someone to show you how to wrap that yarn around the little finger on the right hand. knit your dog a sweater - he/she won't give a dang about a loose stitch here and there. O)}.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

RU kidding??? It is hand knit, and beautiful! Lovely color, too! I love hand knitting! So beautiful!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I almost didnt want to bother saying anything since this post has 7 pages already..but...please...its wonderful...I have seen some sweater that are hand made by what they call themselves as proffessional knitter charging hundreds of dollers for the work look worse in the end..even after blocking...
Relax..enjoy the craft...


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have always heard that we are our own worst critics. I have learned to look at the items I've made and overlook what I preceive as flaws. Your work looks fine to me.


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

looks good to me!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

My dear...your knitting is beautiful.....yes, you can block it and be happier perhaps and that is fine...but know that what you have made is lovely...enjoy what you do!!!!
julie


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Ditto to all the above comments. To me, the beauty of a handknit item is that the stitches are not absolutely identical like machine-made things. Handknit says time and love was involved. Priceless!

Merry Christmas from Kentucky.


----------



## jenncorn (Dec 7, 2012)

Dont be silly it looks fantastic! Love the colour too. Mini hugs! Jenn


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

I think your work is beautiful. Keep up the good work. You are just too hard on yourself.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

To me that's the beauty of hand knitting, it doesn't look like machine knitting. If I ever wanted something that looks manufactured I would just go buy it. I love your knitting and would be proud to wear it. :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I ve been 'ast it' for 60 yrssssssssss and remember thinking after some yrs, wow, the knitting looks nice, different after the wearing for some time.
So if it seems uneven, remember ,, w/ use , it will "block' it self!
Enjoy the process, it is a womderful hobby?
time user, relaxer for all ages, after you give yourself permission to not be perfecttt.
Is anyone?


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work! You are way too hard on yourself...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree: You are WAY too hard on yourself! I can't even see any differences in the areas you've circled!

The only way you're going to get something to look like machine knitting is if you buy and use a knitting machine. 

There are always going to be irregularities in what you knit. Your tension changes. Your mood changes. Your fingers don't feel like working the exact same way they did yesterday. And on and on. 

Stop throwing away your beautiful creations!!!!!!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

One thing that will help you is to wash and block your knitting before you look at it. The loose stitches will even out with blocking. However, looking at the picture you sent with this post, I don't see any such problem. I see nicely aligned stitches with good stitch definition. As others have said, don't be so hard on yourself! Your work is quite nice!


----------



## susieba (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks wonderful to me, keep knitting!!!
Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks great to me.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yea.Your doing great!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


Oh, Cathy, you are WAY too hard on yourself. Your knitting is fine. I hardly can see any difference in the stitches you have circled. That's what I like about hand knitting, the little variation in stitches. Machine knitting is just that. Made by a machine  (and I have no problem with machine knitting-have considered purchasing one myself). Think of those "loose" stitches as just where the love you are putting into the item you're knitting is spilling out in that area! Lol. Keep up the good work! Merry Christmas!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Silly girl...I do not see anything wrong with this. All handmade items will have a machine look. That's actually the beauty of it. Just relax and enjoy! Thats what it is all about!


----------



## queekueg (Oct 31, 2011)

It looks great - just enjoy your knitting - and you haven't seen anything until you see some of my finished projects


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Helgajr1 LOLOL if you want it to look like machine knitting said:


> I agree. The reason to hand knit is to have something that looks hand knitted and one of a kind.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. How much closer to perfection could anyone get? Looks darned good to me!


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

As far as I can see, there is no difference between what is marked and what is not. It is beautiful....


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

when i first started knitting i was as hard on myself as you are doing right now. my instructor insisted that i not be sooo hard on myself. this is what "hand-made is all about! chill out and relax and try and enjoy what you are making.....


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

It is hand made, not machine. 
If you look close on any craft made by hand there always imperfections.So this is what makes it special. One of a kind
but in general if you do not enjoy what you are doing don't do it. Life is too short to feel misarable


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I think you should not compare hand knitting to machine knitting. You are doing fine and the more you do the better you become. Don't give up.


----------



## Eimac (May 13, 2012)

if you want something to look like a machine did it, then just buy a sweater that was knit by a machine. The idea of "hand - made" is that a HAND did it and machines don't have hands.... or hearts.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

MaryA said:


> cathyscard said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy
> ...


Love the image of the love spilling out! Cathy, your knitting looks great. It's those little things that make it one-of-a-kind! Relax, and keep sharing the love.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Do not hate your knitttng keep doing it , the more you knit the more you will love it. Keep going.


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

You're definitely too hard on yourself, I see nothing wrong with what you've done and if you block it, even those tiny bits that bother you will even out


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

Since I do not know you I will just say you are a beautiful knitter.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I dont want my knitting to look like machine knitting. Hand knitting is made with love, my late husband always said the holes of the stitches was love knitted in.


----------



## Elida (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm agreeing with everyone here. But I have one thing to remind you. Handmade knits are exactly that! They are not perfect and that what makes them so charming and special!!! I had a knitting machine and I hated it and sold it. Knitting is more than making a perfect garment. It is the needles in your hands, the yarn going through your fingers and the idea that you took the time to sit and make something from your heart. I hate to say this to you but if you get this frustrated with it why knit? Go get a cheap knitting machine and make something perfect. I promise you that you won't get near the inner joy when you finish. Not to say there is anything wrong with knitting machines because I have friends that have them and love them. But it just wasn't for me. I have taught knitting and pat yourself on the back this garment is beautiful!!!!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh sweetie. There is nothing wrong with that! I thought it was beautifully done! It doesn't have to be perfect, although I would have never known it wasn't. Even with the circles I had to look again before I saw anything. Your knitting is beautiful. 

BTW, you also don't have to solve world hunger.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

You cannot have your hand stitching look like a machine. Your knitting is great. Just keep on doing what you are doing.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

hat is just part of knitting they dissapear after washing , if acrylic drying, I could barely see them start enjoying your creativity not to be picky of what you make or you wont make anything. wear or give it in love it is just part of knitting process one can find that in store bought items even . relax enjoy the knitting process don't look at it so closely just enjoy what you do and make. 
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with the areas circled . Your knitting skills are just fine..


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

He will love it!


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't see what the problem is. If you are like this with everything else, you must be driving yourself crazy. I have knitted for years and can't see what you're talking about.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

no project is really done until it is washed. It changes the way it look, the feel and how the stitches settle in place. Your work looks great!! If it is acrylic, try wool next time. it knits up nicer.

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## bsfmama (Feb 7, 2011)

OH MY GOSH- that looks great- the joy in handmade knitting is that there is a lot of love and contentment knitted in


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks good to me. Methinks you may be afflicted with a bit of perfectionism!! LOL


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Blocking usually takes care of those stitches. :thumbup:


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

I get great pleasure from knitting, primarily because I love the process. I find knitting to be very meditative. And, sure I've made mistakes or found that something turns out not exactly as I thought it would, but I think that's how we learn, how we improve our skills.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

If my knitting was half as good as yours I would be thrilled! I would not have seen anything at all if it was not pointed out and even at that I see nothing wrong with it. I was expecting something very sloppy not this wonderful work! I have only read the first page but I am sure all of the other 9 pages are saying the very same thing to you!


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

If my knitting looked as good as yours I'd yelp for joy. I wonder if what you see as a problem is the difference in tension when you are purling.

Marian


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Ditto Ditto to all of the above,you are being too hard on yourself, relax and enjoy knitting! Steph x


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

I think it is beautiful. Your work is just fine. Don't be so hard on yourself!! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Pam


----------



## Calicolee (Feb 7, 2012)

It looks very good to me. I made one that I would not wear because I felt the same way. I decided oh heck I would wear it to work. I got more compliments than I deserved. I am the same way about my quilting. We are our own worst enemy. I bet you are a perfectionist as I am. LOL Keep on knitting it is great


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

It looks OK to me. 

I was regularly getting loose stitches on every other row and saw a Cat Bordhi video on Youtube. Her method of Norweigen Continental knitting solved it for me. Sometimes I see it called Combination Knitting on Youtube. It might help you too. It's faster even!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

One thing that I was taught when taking machine knitting classes was that you can/need to take your finished pieces and grab them at the ends and pull them to "snap" the stitches into place, then let the piece lay and "relax". I have done this with pieces I have made for sweaters and it does help. You aren't doing anything to change the yarn or damage the project, just giving it a chance to "even out" on its own. Then you can block it and sew it together.

By the way, I don't see anything wrong with your knitting. We are often too critical of our own work. Try to relax and enjoy the knitting.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you are way too hard on yourself. I love your color and what you have done so far. The best thing about hand knitting is it doesn't have to be so pefect as maybe machine knitting would be. The machine takes out the human touch. You are doing great and enjoy the process. Revan


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


I don't see anything wrong with this. Why are you so hard on yourself? I think your work is great! After your work is finished and you block it, you will see how it pulls everything together. 
Be proud of what you do....Happy Knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

You are much too hard on yourself. Once you've finished knitting, block and wash the garment and all of a sudden you will have a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

There is absolutely nothiing wrong with your knitting. If you crave perfection, buy machine-made items.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

You my dear are not a machine so please don't compare your knitting to something made on a machine. I think your knitting looks fine and you're being to critical of yourself. Mine should look so good LOL. Finish it, wash it, block it if necessary and it will look beautiful.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Relax, yarn varies, we are not machines. 
Karen


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


I think your knitting looks just fine. It is so easy to be critical of one's own work. I hope to knit as well as you do.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

ditto to everyone's advice- just wash it and you will see it bloom into the item you had invisioned- it is hand knit and that is part of it's beauty You are doing beautiful work and it sounds like you might be a bit hard on yourself


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks just fine to me, and why would you want a beautifully knitted item to look machine made? Your way too hard on yourself.


----------



## jaydee33 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks very lovely to me. I know how you think though. I see every mistake but think about it--who is going to look that closely at each stitch??? In any case, I am a LONG time knitter and cannot find the first thing wrong with your knitting


----------



## Penny K (Dec 25, 2012)

Elizabeth Zimmermann [Kniting W/Out Tears]
said one advantage to knitting w/wool is the unevenness
evens out after blocking and a wash or two. I've had
knitted and woven things 20 years old from wool.
Look okay.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Penny K said:


> Elizabeth Zimmermann [Kniting W/Out Tears]
> said one advantage to knitting w/wool is the unevenness
> evens out after blocking and a wash or two. I've had
> knitted and woven things 20 years old from wool.
> Look okay.


and if EZ says it - you know its so

:lol:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

When I'm helping someone with their knitting I tell them not to use any "negative" words about themselves and their knitting. Words like hate, can't, too hard to do, I'm not a good knitter should not be in their vocabulary. So don't be so hard on yourself. Try to enjoy your knitting and not put unreasonable time limits on yourself about finishing a project. This will cause you stress and stress will show up in your stitches. Have fun. Everything will be OK. And if you do make a mistake, just say "oh snap" (what I say) and fix it. Or you can say it was part of your design. Also no one will notice it unless you tell them about it. Just a few suggestions.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


I certainly looks good to me! Part of the beauty of a hand-knitted product is its lack of perfection. Machines do it; humans don't! But, that said, I am definitely no expert..have recently discovered that BLOCKING will take away a LOT of the imperfections. Have you tried doing that? I will be interested in following this because I suspect I may learn something from the more seasoned knitters, too! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Andrea in TN said:


> Penny K said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth Zimmermann [Kniting W/Out Tears]
> ...


I will be watching for EZ's comments then...I KNOW I can still learn A LOT! Thanks!


----------



## declyn15 (Aug 29, 2012)

Double dittos to what others have said. Your work looks terrific and those subtle stitch differences (if there are any) contribute to the overall handmade look. If a gift receipient ever comments on uneven stitches, it would be the last handmade gift they got from me. THe next gift would be a "perfect" knit gift from WalMart


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is why I prefer lace knitting. My stockinette stitch is not even either.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with the others that washing and blocking will even out any stitches and not being PERFECT is perfectly ok. Your work looks great to me!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

After all the above comments, I am sure you can take another look (from a distance if necessary), and you will say "I love my knitting", not hate it...most times, only the knitter will see "slight" imperfections, but YOU my dear, have nothing to worry about...keep going - finish - wash, wear with pride.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I would not have noticed a thing if you hadn't marked it. I totally agree with al the others - your knitting looks good to me. Blocking is that final step that will even everything out.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh, sweetie, don't put such a burden on yourself.
> Just enjoy your knitting. I don't see a problem with what you're doing here. I have friends who I think knit way better than me, but I'm not going to let that stop me.
> Go ahead and complete your project, block it, wear it! You may be surprised at how good at looks - especially when you get compliments on your handiwork.
> I don't even try to compare my knitting with machine knitting.


What she said! I'd also like to add that blocking has a way of evening out stitches.

A little story: I was in Walmart wearing a cardigan sweater that I had knit in Red Heart Fiesta yarn, uneven stitches there for all to see. As I was standing in line to check out, a lady walked by me and, without breaking stride, said something like "beautiful sweater." (I don't remember her words exactly.) My eyebrows shot up my forehead in surprise. That lady had to be a knitter and recognized "hand made" for sure!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, sweetie, don't put such a burden on yourself.
> ...


LOVE IT!

:lol:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

gypsie said:


> This is why I prefer lace knitting. My stockinette stitch is not even either.


HI, Gypsie!
MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Look's just fine to me, this is hand knitting not matchine, it is the charm of it, It is just fine.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

God made us one of a kind and so is our knitting. Yours is certainly fine with me. Carry on.
Nina


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


I see flaws in everything I knit but I let it go. After all I have the whole hat, the whole garment, I enjoy wearing them, nobody EVER notices a bigger stitch over here, another over there. Just enjoy the process, and remember NOTHING is perfect, NOTHING. Focus on the enjoyment of knitting and relax.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

gypsie said:


> This is why I prefer lace knitting. My stockinette stitch is not even either.


LOVE THAT PICTURE! How blessed you are to have a little one around!


----------



## Viv Edwards (Nov 19, 2012)

I used to think the same about my knitting, then one day, quite by accident, I picked up the correct needle I was meant to use and one a size smaller. After about 6 rows I realised, but when I looked at my knitting again, I saw that it looked a lot more even. After having been a knitter for over 60 years I saw that I work a purl row looser than a knit row. So, now I use odd needles for stocking stitch with improved results. Not sure if this will help, but throw it out just in case. Happy New Year.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Pennyrose98 said:


> Just wanted to say "ditto" to what everyone has already said. My opinion - you are being too hard on yourself. Remember it is HAND knitted not made by machine. There is love in every knitted stitch.
> Donna
> PS If I had to "frog" everything that was imperfect I'd have nothing but a tangle of yarn.


I agree with everything Donna just said..


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

my knitting results were like that, good enough to give to loved ones, but I always thought I wish it looked nicer..I bought a pair of square kneedles and my knitting is much better, seems to make the stitches all the same.


cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

LOOK what you did now!!! Now I will be looking to see if mine is perfect.. I have thought I did ok ,but now, I'm thinking maybe not,since yours looks great to me.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Even circled I don't see what you see. Your knitting looks great to me. Women, in general, are way way way too hard on them selves. When did we start telling ourselves that we have to do everything perfect?
BTW, your knitting does look perfect to me! Enjoy it! :lol:


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Cathy, the beauty of hand knitting is it isn't machine knitting. If you are wanting perfection, get a knitting machine. Otherwise, step back, take a look like I did, and see the absolute beauty in what you created and know there will never, ever be another exactly like it! It is gorgeous!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


Cathy there is absolutely nothing wrong with your knitting. Your stitches are beautiful! You can't knit stitches that look like machine stitches because you are not using a machine. You are hand knitting & that is the beauty of hand knitting. Hand knits have their own unique personality & look. I much prefer the individuality of a hand knit over a machine knit. You need to enjoy the process of knitting instead of stressing over the imperfections, of which I don't see any.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

you are looking too close. when it is on no one will notice. i don't even see a problem where you circled it. you are doing a great job as far as i can see.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


I don't have an answer but looking at what you have done is fine I do exactly the same but once I've wash it all is ok, don't be so hard on yourself if we were all perfect what a boring life we would have, keep up the good work and a merry xmas to you and the best for 2013 you can only get better. :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> Seriously?? I mean, really now - you can't be serious!!! That looks great to me. I can't even say it's sloppy looking because it isn't.
> 
> Blocking will even enhance it more.


This was my total reaction too! I see nothing at all wrong with your knitting. If we wanted our knitting exactly perfect, we would use a knitting machine. That's one of the beauties of hand-knitted items.


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

U r way too hard on urself. I beat myself up all the time on my knitting - that's why I don't post pictures of it. Ur knitting is awesome - I couldn't even tell the difference.
Keep on keep on keep on


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Searisously? I think your knitting is "right on", in that that is the way mine looks. So if yours is "off", then so is mine. 
Karon


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been knitting for some dare I say nearly 60 years. Your knitting looks fine. I sometimes get uneven stitches too for no apparent reason . I think it can be caused by the actual yarn at times. You can re do the particular stitch & it will still do it. I am a reasonably loose knitter so I have found that I generally use a size smaller needles this makes the knitting much more even for me....


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

Cathy, I think that's a trait we "Cathy's" have is to judge our work by others. I looked at the pic and saw NOTHING but straight rows and a beautiful sleeve. I don't see big loops and small tight loops, I see loops that are straight and about the same size...we all have pieces that are like that. I would suggest you show it to another knitter whose opinion you trust and ask that person to find a BIG Flaw in your knitting,. I would be very surprised if they did. Quit being so hard on yourself, relax and enjoy the journey. Cathy J


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

I say stop looking...this is HAND Knitting. 
We don't want it to look like a machine. Sweaters can be bought cheaply when you get the machine stuff at the store. Be glad you and your hands can pass on something from the heart.
Happy Days to All.


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

Like everyone else has said, there is nothing wrong with your work. I can not see any imperfections in what you circled. I also believe in an old Native saying... "Only the Great Creator can make things perfect". With this belief, and being a perfectionist, I've found that if I am too perfect with my creations, I will intentionally make one tiny mistake to not compete with the Great Creator. Just thought I'd add this to all the msgs you've already received.


----------



## babywares (Nov 20, 2012)

Hia I cant see anything wrong with it. U should see the mistakes I have made the way I look at it is if its hard to see leave it others won't notice anyway. Dont throw it away undo it and use the wool


----------



## Grinster (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish my knitting looked that good!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Blocking is your stitching's best friend--besides all the helpful KPers here  You are being way too hard on yourself--the knitting looks lovely! Enjoy it and don't obsess ;-)


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Friederike said:


> Even circled I don't see what you see. Your knitting looks great to me. Women, in general, are way way way too hard on them selves. When did we start telling ourselves that we have to do everything perfect?
> BTW, your knitting does look perfect to me! Enjoy it! :lol:


I agree with everyone who says your knitting looks great! Please don't be so hard on yourself. Try to do the best you can, of course, but we're human and our imperfections are part of what makes us beautiful - and your knitting is beautiful and sure to be loved by its recipient. When I saw your heading, to be honest, I almost didn't open the post because it seemed like such a negative thought for Christmas (and because the nuns at my high school wouldn't let us use the word "hate" for very specific theological reasons that I won't go into, but it's stuck with me much longer than some of the other things they taught us). It's a powerful word - please don't apply it to yourself or your work, which obviously comes from a place of love. Merry Christmas to you and yours, and a happy, blessed New Year!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

To me it just means it is an unique item! Who wants something that looks "perfect". I dare say everything I make has stitches that are not tension perfect! I really don't care! Especially because the first time it is washed it will probably all smooth out anyway! And if you are blocking it the same goes!

Your knitting looks great! Be a little more gentle with yourself. You do lovely work.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with your knitting. Some of the folks on this site are what I would call professinal knitters and they turn out items that look perfect to my untrained eye. Then the rest of us often have little "quirks"in ours. Isn't it the rug makers that put a stitch wrong in their rugs? I don't remember just why but i bet someone on this site does.


----------



## Krzlade (Nov 6, 2012)

Wish mine looked that "awful". I'm doing my first project (a Sweater) and I'm just thankful that it is starting to shape like a sweater.


----------



## Dena Behrns (Jun 17, 2012)

Your knitting is absolutely beautiful. I feel that there is another issue going on in your life that you feel isn't right and it is being taken out on your knitting. Hope you can start to feel better. God Bless.


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

You knitting looks fine. Don't give up now. Handmade things are not suppose to look like store bought items. That's what makes them so unique and one-of-a-kind.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, at the risk of sounding like the proverbial Parrot, I am going to say Ditto !~! Your work is beautiful and no one can see what you are complaining is too loose. Blocking is the best friend you will ever have when it comes to smoothing out those rough edges.

Wow, if you want to send it to one who will appreciate every knitted stitch, I am here with open arms and a huge thankful heart.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My 2¢ also. You do lovely work and are too hard on yourself to be a perfectionist. A bit of unevenness is what makes hand knits personal and charming. But I cannot even see unevenness! You do work that you can take pride in.


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

Keep going, it looks pretty good to me. Hand knits aren't supposed to look like machine knits, that's what makes them special to the wearer. A machine doesn't knit with a heart.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Your work is fine! Remember, it's hand knit, not machine knit! Blocking will even litany rough areas! Keep on knitting, it will get better!!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

your knitting looks great. When I started knitting, because I purled tighter then when I knitted would use a 1/2 size or size bigger on purl side. Didn't take long and my knitting was even. Hand made doesn't really look like machine that what makes it special. Enjoy what you make.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hand knitting is never going to look like machine knitting...unless we all become robots... on second thought... if we were robots it would be machine knitting. 
The beauty of hand knitted items is the fact that we took the time and energy to make something ourselves. 
Your work is just fine...


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Yea Cathyscard, way to go. Beautiful color too.


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

You can buy machine knitted items------I much prefer handknitted
things. When its blocked no one will notice. What is the old saying about not able to see a mistake from a galloping horse.
WVBetty


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

An unevenness will come out with blocking,. thats the purpose of that step! Finish the Project and block it appropriately for the kind of yarn used. Lots of discussions about blocking on this site. Joan 8060


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

My eyesight must be bad, because I can't see anything wrong with it. Try blocking it before you let the inner critic out of the closet. Better yet, kick the inner critic out of your life.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Cathyscard-You're much too critical. The sample you showed is very well knit. One of the wonderful things about handknitting is that it's all done by the human hand, not a machine. Humans are not perfect-no matter how hard we try. You knit wonderfully well and have no problem that I can see. Even the best knitters, no matter how well they knit, don't get things perfect. There will be little tension differences in all knitting. In things that are well knit, like yours, those little differences are not noticible. Block, if you think it needs it. And remember, wearing the item and laundering will also even things out. I would be proud to wear what you knit. You should be as well. Denise


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


I don't want to be unkind to you but, if you relax and stop trying so hard, you will enjoy your knitting and you will improve no end.
Not that there is anything wrong with your knitting, it looks perfect to me.
Maybe a slight variation in colour which is making your stitches appear to be different to the rest of the row.
May I suggest, if you want it to look like Machine Knitting, get a Knitting Machine, simple as that.
I have an expression, "if you want it perfect, get it made in a factory by a robot"
My mum had an expression, "a blind man on a galloping horses would be glad to see it"
Both could apply in this case.
Relax, enjoy and be happy.
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I used to have the same thing happen to me when I worked stockinette stitch. It happenes because some of us tendto purl looser than we knit. So, the problem is solved by using one size smaller needle for the purl row. If you are using 8's, use 8's for the knit row and 7's for the purl row. You'll be surprised at the difference.


----------



## violinistPat (May 24, 2012)

It looks great to me, also! One thought...if you do something in rib or garter stitch, or advance to lace, you will not notice stitches that are a bit uneven. Stockinet stitch shows unevenness much more than any other kind of knitting. Good luck, and let up on the self-criticism!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Ohhhhh Cathy don't be so hard on yourself. Your knit looks very nice to me. If you are not completely satisfied, I am sure when your project will be washed it will be perfect as it is now. It is normal that some stitches seem different or a bit looser. I assure you your work is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Thecanechair (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks the same as every other piece of hand knitting to me. As soon as you wash/block it will even out. It is actually very neat. I use a knitting machine and it never looks really good until it is washed or blocked.
Have fun. Ellen


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I dont see a thing wrong with your knitting.Take a deep breath and keep going. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow! If yours is awful I better stop now. We are our own worse critics. Looks beautiful to me. Maybe you've been looking at it too long, wanting to go to another project. Set it down for a day, and take a more objective look at it. I am sure you'll see what the rest of us see, GOOD WORK!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Would anyone on earth be dissatisfied with this beautiful swatch of knitting? I think the sample is perfect as it is, and it would not occur to me to block or wash it. We are not robots and what we make is not the product of a robot. I like the look of a hand-knitted anything. To me it says, "Someone loves this person." I agree, if you want even more uniformity, buy in a store or use a knitting machine.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I reiterate what everyone else has said. Your knitting is lovely. I have found that often throughout the years I have knitted things and had the same thoughts as yours, and not worn them, but thankfully I am a child of the 30s and never throw anything out, so have picked them up sometimes even years later and they are lovely and often have become my favourite garments. Enjoy the journey, xxx


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

I just have to say that you have had the most wonderful comments about your knitting, that I reckon you have nothing what so ever to worry about at all, we all have a hiccup or two and thats just what it is, you are the only one that can see the way you have knitted even though you have circled it so as we can see. As the saying goes a blind man would rejoin.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Machine knitting is not always perfectly stitched, either. On my Bond, if there is the slightest drag on the yarn, the stitches tighten up. That's even if I pull it out of the ball/skein and it's lying on the floor loose. So cheer up! The stitches in your photo look fine. How many people look at you long enough to memorize your make up colors? Or, remember exactly what you wore on a certain day? Very few, mercifully! Quilters have said that if it can't be seen from a galloping horse 50 feet away (or something like that), no one will notice. Unless you're entering the item in a contest that will be judged, just enjoy it. My mom used to tell me that if I didn't tell everybody about the flaws or errors I'd made, no one would notice. Over the years, I've found she's right on that one. 

Congratulations for sticking with the project through the highs and lows! Now it's time to relax and enjoy.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Your knitting looks great. Those places you circled aren't bad and nobody is perfect, believe me. Practice doesn't make perfect only maybe close.

Hand knits are special if you've ever priced them. I think you are being way too hard on yourself and should enjoy your work.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks great to me!!!


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I reiterate what everyone else has said. Your knitting is lovely. I have found that often throughout the years I have knitted things and had the same thoughts as yours, and not worn them, but thankfully I am a child of the 30s and never throw anything out, so have picked them up sometimes even years later and they are lovely and often have become my favourite garments. Enjoy the journey, xxx


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

Just finished a Christmas stocking with a few mistakes along the way. The recipient loved it. Never let an experienced knitter look too closely at your work! LOL So what if you have to knit two stitches together to keep the graph in order. The outcome is usually just fine, and your work certainly looks it!


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you are wayyyyyyyy too hard on yourself. i'd be thrilled with that kind of kitting! life is too short to be looking so closely at our knitting. just knit away and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I haven't read all sixteen pages of comments. Surely someone has mentioned that hand knitting does not look like industrial machine knitting, especially right off the needles. Also, some yarns show irregularities more than others, especially prior to blocking. Your knitting is beautiful. All your stitches are quite uniform in size and wet finishing will smooth everything out. Also, yarn that has short color changes or lots of texture will camouflage tension irregularities.


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


everythink looks great to me! u are too heard on your self.


----------



## lydican (Oct 4, 2011)

You are way toooooo hard on yourself. It looks lovely!!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Your knitting looks good to me! Your tension when knitting makes your knitting personal. You are not striving for a machine made look. You love to knit. Knit on!

Momma Osa


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

can give it to me - I sure don't see it. I think most things like that correct themselves when worn. 

I'm a perfectionist also and was told by and Indian that only the Creator is perfect and they don't correct even a color mistake. If they do it right, they will make a mistake before the end so as not to look like they are competing with the Creator.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I think you are doing fine. But, I also understand what you are telling us. I thought my knitting was not as good as some also. My daughter kept trying to get me to enter things in the fair, I just didn't want to because I thought I could not even get a ribbon at all. I had a pair of baby booties that I had finished while visiting her, she ask if she could enter them and I said she could. That was my first blue ribbon, I got rave reviews on them. I looked at them and thought they were not so bad. I have entered things since then and I have a basket full of blue ribbons and quite a few purple rosettes also, those are the big ones. You are looking at one little area that you think doesn't looks so grand, but when the whole thing is done you will wonder what they worry was about. Also, different kinds of yarn will give varying appearances also. I love using Dale of Norway yarn, baby ull, it makes such a beautiful finish, smooth, even and so nice.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't see any loose stitches either. Looks like pretty good tension to me.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Viv Edwards said:


> I used to think the same about my knitting, then one day, quite by accident, I picked up the correct needle I was meant to use and one a size smaller. After about 6 rows I realised, but when I looked at my knitting again, I saw that it looked a lot more even. After having been a knitter for over 60 years I saw that I work a purl row looser than a knit row. So, now I use odd needles for stocking stitch with improved results. Not sure if this will help, but throw it out just in case. Happy New Year.


Very interesting! Would be a good idea to try that out......Hmmmmm.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

deshka said:


> I think you are doing fine. But, I also understand what you are telling us. I thought my knitting was not as good as some also. My daughter kept trying to get me to enter things in the fair, I just didn't want to because I thought I could not even get a ribbon at all. I had a pair of baby booties that I had finished while visiting her, she ask if she could enter them and I said she could. That was my first blue ribbon, I got rave reviews on them. I looked at them and thought they were not so bad. I have entered things since then and I have a basket full of blue ribbons and quite a few purple rosettes also, those are the big ones. You are looking at one little area that you think doesn't looks so grand, but when the whole thing is done you will wonder what they worry was about. Also, different kinds of yarn will give varying appearances also. I love using Dale of Norway yarn, baby ull, it makes such a beautiful finish, smooth, even and so nice.


Kudos to you for going for it! See? We are usually our own worst critics! I'll bet you do a really good job....all those ribbons couldn't be wrong!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> Oh my goodness, I think your knitting is wonderful. If I were as critical of my knitting as you are of yours, I never would finish anything. Keep going. You are doing a wonderful job!!!


Ditto!! :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Shdy990 said:


> can give it to me - I sure don't see it. I think most things like that correct themselves when worn.
> 
> I'm a perfectionist also and was told by and Indian that only the Creator is perfect and they don't correct even a color mistake. If they do it right, they will make a mistake before the end so as not to look like they are competing with the Creator.


Is that American Indian.....or East Indian? I have a DEAR friend who is an American by birth but was taken to be raised for the first few years of her life in Iran. (Her dad was an executive working there.) I met her after they had returned to live in America once again and when she took me to meet her parents, I saw that their house was FILLED with Persian carpets....BEAUTIFUL!! In our discussing them, she told me that in their faith over there (I assume it is the Muslim faith to which she was referring...) they (too) believe that it is an affront to Allah for any human to make something perfect...so every genuine Persian rug will have a flaw woven into it intentionally so as not to offend Allah. Ever since she told me that I have opted to call anything that I have made and left an error in it my "Persian such-and-such". Most of what I make goes to someone else because I LOVE making gifts for others. They all will ask me...Is this Persian??? As often as not...the answer to that is, "YES"!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh, sweetie, don't put such a burden on yourself.
> Just enjoy your knitting. I don't see a problem with what you're doing here. I have friends who I think knit way better than me, but I'm not going to let that stop me.
> Go ahead and complete your project, block it, wear it! You may be surprised at how good at looks - especially when you get compliments on your handiwork.
> I don't even try to compare my knitting with machine knitting.


Oh this is so true. This is hand knitting and not machine. I have been knitting a long time and believe me yours looks great. Finish and wear it with a lot of pride. I bet you get compliments on how pretty it is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

-knitter said:


> grandmere101 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness, I think your knitting is wonderful. If I were as critical of my knitting as you are of yours, I never would finish anything. Keep going. You are doing a wonderful job!!!
> ...


And, I agree with that!

:thumbup:


----------



## palinesaunt (Dec 10, 2012)

sometimes it can be the yarn one is using ,But I dont see a big problem on this garment it will all be put right with a wash.


----------



## Aknotty-knitter (Dec 2, 2012)

palinesaunt said:


> sometimes it can be the yarn one is using, But I dont see a big problem on this garment it will all be put right with a wash.


I agree with everyone above. Your knitting looks great!

However I have to second palinesaunt .... I recently knit a piece with some expensive yarn ... Malabrigo ... (I usually use KnitPiks .. which is very nice yarn ...) I am so excited about how good my knitting with the Malabrigo looked!!!


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great to me. Keep up the good work. Happy Holidays, since Christmas is now over.


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't see a difference! I don't worry about things like that too much, if it looks slightly different then it's a true original!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Your knitting looks much neater than mine, I tend to purl looser so use a smaller needle on that row, but it still doesn't look as good as yours, you are doing a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Are you serious? SQUAR needles!! Are they difficult to knit with - where do you get them from.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

I think your knitting looks great also. I do find however that if I try to knit when I am angry about something then my needles get bent. Try to relax and enjoy knitting is what I say. Happy Knitting to you.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been knitting for over 50 years and I don't see a problem with your knitting. Machine knitting is perfect. Are you trying to make your knitting look like what comes off of a machine? We are "hand" knitting with all the little imperfections that come with it. Take it from an old timer - your knitting looks great.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh Cathy don't be such a perfectionist they only way you are going to make your knitting look as if it has been done by machine is to do it by machine. By doing it by hand it is your own special work. I think your knitting is very good, so don't be so hard on yourself and just enjoy it. Think of all the people who would love to knit and can't for different reasons. Lots of hugs. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

You really are hard on yourself. My Mom would have said "A blind man would be glad to see it" - I doubt anyone can spot any difference in stitch size when the sweater is on a busy grandson, even you - finish it and give it to him. Merry Christmas.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I also agree that you are being way to hard on yourself. You are human and your tension will be different sometimes because of aches and pains and different day but those stitches are not that far off from your other ones. Machine knitting is the same because the tension is always the same. You are HUMAN my dear. Relax and don't HATE your knitting. I think you are doing just fine!!!! ;-)


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I know this is 17 pages in.....but this is what I think! Your knitting looks great. All the stitches are not the same size. the satisfaction received from hand knitting far out weighs the satisfaction of machine knitting. every single stitch is an accomplishment, the final results are a marvel. I have done both, and though the machine is more perfect and faster, the hand knitting is much more gratifying. Love your work, is the only way I can put it. Be careful not to twist your stitches when frogging or picking up sts, the rest is all up to blocking and or washing your garment. All the imperfections seem to disappear when you block and or wash. Don't be hard on yourself, our worst critic is ourselves. Take care and enjoy your talents and skills. Some of us have less talent and can accomplish a lot less than you can, we just have to do it more often to hone our skills!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I second everything written by: Virginia42, Helgajr1, Pocahontas, Yayankee, 5mmdpns, Mirl56, Lovecrafts, Rtk1219, Smontero237, Grandmère101, Texcat, and Pennyrose98.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Aknotty-knitter said:


> palinesaunt said:
> 
> 
> > sometimes it can be the yarn one is using, But I dont see a big problem on this garment it will all be put right with a wash.
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The below comment is in response to Aknotty-knitter:

Interesting! I haven't gotten into the expensive, fancy yarns yet.......probably better not ... :? Which Western Chicago suburb? I lived in Melrose Park for about 4 years then we bought our home in Villa Park...lived there close to 40 years before selling that one. I moved here in the 80's but the economy got bad a and I moved back to VP for another 10 years..... Then it was back to Fort Worth, TX! Raised in West TX and it is hard to take Texas out of the girl! But I DID love living up there, too.....except for the cold, and snow, and ice... all of which we got HERE for Christmas. I think my son who lives in Wheeling said last night that it's colder here than it is there! My 3 kids were all born and raised there but we are spread over 3 states now!

THANKS FOR COMMENTING!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup...you were having the "artist" critical eye. I had to learn that most artists hid their paintings in the attic because it wasn't perfect. It's a shame to hide the projects. As others have commented...if you want perfect like a knitting machine...then get a knitting machine. Since I learned to finish my knitting, my knitting machine has been in the closet hardly used since 1986.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> Yup...you were having the "artist" critical eye. I had to learn that most artists hid their paintings in the attic because it wasn't perfect. It's a shame to hide the projects. As others have commented...if you want perfect like a knitting machine...then get a knitting machine. Since I learned to finish my knitting, my knitting machine has been in the closet hardly used since 1986.


Good for you for learning how to knit without the machine! Bet it is more fulfilling, isn't it? I wouldn't know because I never have used one of those machines......but seems to me there is just "something" about the tactile experience of knitting by hand!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


And I thought I was picky!! You have done a wonderful job....I can't see any defects in your work!! Enjoy your knitting!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> cathyscard said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy
> ...


This is what I thought when I looked at the picture ! lol

I understand what you are going through, I used to do this to myself too. Can not tell you how many projects I did not finish, frogged tossed etc. I could kick myself now. 
Relax and enjoy your knitting, take the advise from the 18 or so pages of people telling you the same thing.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Scoot915 said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > cathyscard said:
> ...


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> Scoot915 said:
> 
> 
> > Norma B. said:
> ...


----------



## vcease (Aug 5, 2012)

I knit alot of toys. Children don't care if you drop a stitch and go back and cheat fix it. lol
Wow to us perfectionists. Oh, I tell my grown children any obvious mistakes are endearing and special because if it was machine made it would look perfect and cold. lol
Everyone gets in a funk sometimes. I try to just laugh at and with myself. Maybe that is alittle weird, but it works for me most of the time. 
Keep knitting you are awesome.


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you *pull* your garment/knitting when you are done? I was taught to pull my garment lengthwise and then widthwise when I am done to even out the stitches and to lock them. Even tho I can barely see any difference in your stitches, this might help.
As everyone has said, you are being too too critical of your work. These aren't mistakes, just a bit of difference in tension which is to be expected when hand knitting. 
You can relax and enjoy knitting, you are doing fine.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Cant see any problem with your knitting at all
The stitches look lovely and neat to me and I have to admit to being very critical of my own knitting !


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Janci said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > Scoot915 said:
> ...


Janci..."frogging" is a term some knitters use for when we rip out stitches to go back and re-do them. rip it rip it rip it...like the sound a frog makes..hence "frogging"


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

OMGosh. I don't see anything different in the circled areas. Your knitting looks perfect to me. Don't be so hard on yourself. Knitting is supposed to be for pleasure. Relax. Enjoy.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't see any differnce in the stitches.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree, you are way too hard on yourself. knitting by had is not 'perfect' as neither are we! I always have one little 'oops' in each and everything I knit! not glaring mistakes, just a backward stitch or so.

the photo you posted was NOT bad! Keep on knitting and it will all work out! Honest.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


I do the same thing, but blocking fixes anything anyone would notice. Generally I give away what I make, my tester is my husband -- if he can't see the mistake, I assume no one else can either and I am just being picky.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I see no difference in the areas circled than the rest of it.. If you want a pristine finish then you use a machine..Needle knitting is always going to have some uneven areas because that's the nature of it.. Our hands aren't capable of a constant tension.. I recognized that right away.. Relax and enjoy the process..


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

You are definitely too hard on yourself! The knitting looks beautiful to me. Sometimes when you put something down for a while and then start again the tension may be a little different, but not much. After things are washed they usually even out.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Your knitting looks really good! Post a pic when it's done!!


----------



## creations822 (Sep 26, 2012)

Your sweater looks very good to me. I think the same way sometimes, we are looking for perfection. Keep on knitting, your projects are wonderful.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Block it!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

We are always our toughest critics. Three points - 1 - this is beautiful work. If you have to do extreme close up to see the problem...there isn't one - 2 - with wearing the stitch tension will even out and - 3 - learn to embrace the beauty of hand knits, it's those tiny irregularities that make the work stand out from mass-produced machine knits.


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

If every stitch were perfect like a kintting machine your work would not have any character and what would be the point of handknitting your work is beautiful keep going enjoy. what counts is the love that goes into the project


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

It looks great to me. No one is perfect. Just enjoy what you make.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm sorry but I cannot see any stitches that are loose or uneven - all looks good and even to me. Sometimes I am not pleased with what I make when it is finished - I see all sorts of faults - don't even like the style or colour much any more. or the knitting . Because most of my knitting is to give away I put it away to keep for when I want to gift it. Always when I get it out to give it, having not looked at it for a long while, I am very pleasantly surprised and think it is just great, and wonder why I was sorrying! I think when we are looking at something we have made ourselves we have been looking at it too loong and tooo hard and it messes with our thinking.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey I think they look good . , I like the color too. one of my favorite colors..


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Try as I may, I cannot find anything wrong with your knitting, your'e way too hard on yourself.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

I like it,, there , said that .. lol, its beautiful, anyone who does not knit or crochet should just love it, that you took time out of your day and made that for them, shows real love.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

I like it,, there , said that .. lol, its beautiful, anyone who does not knit or crochet should just love it, that you took time out of your day and made that for them, shows real love.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

illusionsbydonna said:


> I see no difference in the areas circled than the rest of it.. If you want a pristine finish then you use a machine..Needle knitting is always going to have some uneven areas because that's the nature of it.. Our hands aren't capable of a constant tension.. I recognized that right away.. Relax and enjoy the process..


This is exactly what I was thinking!! 
Bobbie R


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Are you serious? I dont' see a thing wrong with your knitting, even in the circled places. Never, ever throw out anything you've knit. Actually, what you call a problem, the rest of the world calls the "hand" of your work. It means that your distinctive work is recognizable. My family and friends can recognize my work and I usually put in a blip somewhere that's inconspicuous so I'm sure they know it's mine. I can recognize work of my friends and family too.Someone at a nearby coffee shop was selling "handknit" sweaters. I could tell from 15 feet away that no one had made those with 2 sticks and yarn. They were all machine made and I suspect commercially made. I think they came from an outlet store.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate to see you so hard on yourself. once it is finished it will look great -- you can always block it. 

If you want it to look like a machine knit it - you will have to use a machine. Hand knitted is individual and your work looks fine. It isn't much fun for you, (which it should be} if you expect perfection. I would suggest you relax and enjoy the process - different sized slightly differences in stitches look after themselves once the project is finished. don't lay all this stress on yourself. Life is too short to 'sweat the small stuff' maybe put a note near your chair, or where ever you knit with that saying. good luck. Designer


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

Have you thought about a knitting machine?


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree with the above responses. None of us are perfect, we are our own worst critics. I wish I knit as well as you do.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

It looks good to me! Go easy on yourself. Not worth raising the blood pressure about something like that.... It's like cooking: To me, if you infuse only good vibes into your product, it will bring joy to whoever is to partake of it...whether you eat it or wear it. Life is short. Enjoy the moment!


----------



## mariolacronin (Jun 12, 2012)

You are your own enemy! quit that, please! It looks great... all those tiny imperfections are telltales of hand work... it will never look like mass produced stuff, and that's the point! Besides, once washed all of this tends to even out. and you are most likely the only one who notices anyways. give yourself a break! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Agreeing with the others who can't see anything wrong with this knitting. I think it looks beautiful; your tension is very consistent. Very nice knitting. I find that my mood will affect my knitting tension and that gives it the treasured hand-knit look and the recipient will be proud that you have lovingly created every stitch. Washing or blocking is going to even it up.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with your loops. Just keep knitting and finish things. The more you do the better you will like what you do. Practice. In the meantime enjoy knitting and don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Omarsha (Dec 13, 2012)

cathyscard said:


> Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy


I read your comment first before I read any of the other knitsisters comments and I thought "she's way too hard on her skill" After I read yours, I read the other comments and I so agree with all of them. I also thought to myself "how long has she been knitting" Doesn't seem to be a long time. So first you've got to relax. Knitting is therapy and fun and learning new skills. No competition here. You can lay that down. One knitsis said she couldn't see any errors. It was what I thought when I looked at the picture. No knitters stitches are perfect. They just are made as near to each other in looks. That takes time to get it just the way you like it. That is to get almost even looking stitches. So you must think of it as a learning skill and you must trust that in time you'll get what you want. Everything pertaining to knitting will fall into place over time. But treat this skill with loads and loads of patience and you'll find that you'll love knitting for more that just the nice stitches you'll make. OK. trust us on this. It'll be OK.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

I like that; what a great suggestion! I have a difficult time remembering to pass the first stitch in a row. I wonder if would do better remembering to purl with a smaller size needle?


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

I like that; what a great suggestion! I have a difficult time remembering to pass the first stitch in a row. I wonder if would do better remembering to purl with a smaller size needle?
I knit to calm down, if I'm feeling tense or angry. So, sometimes in the beginning of the row, I'm tighter. As I relax, the stitches loosen a it. Also, if I'm in pain, my stitches are tight and as the pain meds begin to work, the stitches relax. Last night, I tried to play rummy tiles and knit on the scarf- a simple k2p2. 
I kept forgetting to throw the yarn over from k to p, and was creating those horrible cross-stitches over the top of the needle. My husband and FIL were having giggle fitz, especially after I took all off the circular and started to frog. They thought I'd flipped my lid. I told them it's bulimic knitting...very cathartic. :lol: 
PS. Sorry about the previous double post; I hit an idiot button.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

I like that; what a great suggestion! I have a difficult time remembering to pass the first stitch in a row. I wonder if would do better remembering to purl with a smaller size needle?


----------



## Janet 633 (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree with all your friends, but would ask if you stop knitting part way thru' a row.
I notice mine goes slack if I do this, so I always stop at the end of a row.
Greetins from London. Janet.


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I must say I agree with all the comments made. Your knitting looks fine to me. Never compare hand knitting to machine knitting as they are entirely different mediums. Hand knitting means every stitch is made with love and is bound to look different. That is not to say the machine knitters do not do it with love. Please finish your items, as others say you will love them in the end and so will the person you knitted them for.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

ukraftykid said:


> I must say I agree with all the comments made. Your knitting looks fine to me. Never compare hand knitting to machine knitting as they are entirely different mediums. Hand knitting means every stitch is made with love and is bound to look different. That is not to say the machine knitters do not do it with love. Please finish your items, as others say you will love them in the end and so will the person you knitted them for.


And knowing good seaming and finishing techniques is where your knitting can really shine. Master these (e.g. mattress stitch, stitches to rows, picking up for neck etc.) can make the difference between " home made" and "hand made". Relax and enjoy!


----------



## Magnolia Blossom (Dec 20, 2012)

Wish mine looked that good.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks perfect to me!


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Your knitting is beautiful so stop worrying, keep knitting and enjoy yourself just as who ever gets it will enjoy the finished article.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dear Cathyscard, hand knitting is not supposed to look like machine knitting. Those tiny little irregularities are what makes it look hand-made, and therefore more valuable. If your GS is anything like mine, anything you make for him will be a treasure!


----------



## carenkelly (Apr 2, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with your knitting,I would give that to anyone and be proud. I think you are to hard on yourself,there are two tips i will give you ,Never stop half way through a row,as sometimes this will give you a different tension when you first pick it up to strt knitting again. and always slip first stitch and knit last.that is two things my mother taught me. but no need for you too hate your knitting. It is fab


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

What do you mean by always slip the first stitch? I have neb=ver heard this before.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I always slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last stitch on every row. It makes a nice even edge ... especially if you are knitting something where the edges show, i.e. dishcloths, scarves, afgans, etc.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> I always slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last stitch on every row. It makes a nice even edge ... especially if you are knitting something where the edges show, i.e. dishcloths, scarves, afgans, etc.


Great tip...had never heard of purling the last stitch but have tried the slipping of the first stitch. Works great! Thanks!


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cathyscard said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I knit looks awful, the loops are all different sizes.  I've tried to do it right and have spent all kinds of time frogging or throwing out the results. I hardly ever finish anything because I don't like the way it looks. Do you have any ideas on what I can do to have my results look even and pretty and like machine knitting. Thanks for your help. Cathy
> ...


I agree with above. Almost everything that comes directly off of the needles requires blocking or washing for the stitches to even out. Don't be so hard on yourself. Your knitting looks great!


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Are these areas where you put the item down and then resumed knitting? Maybe it has to do with the yarn also. Some yarns are slightly thinner and thicker as the yarn moves along and can cause that difference in appearance.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I think your knitting is great. If you sometimes think that there is a slightly looser look to a row it may be that your tension on the purl row is looser. Nearly everyone knits more loosly on a purl row for some reason and it can look a bit ridgy (new word everyone). Some people use a size smaller needle for this row. But I've got to say that your knitting doesn't really look much like that. It is just about perfect.


----------



## carenkelly (Apr 2, 2012)

Thankyou for your question but it has been answered.It really does leave a more even edge and neater,even for sewing up :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

MOM313 said:


> What do you mean by always slip the first stitch? I have neb=ver heard this before.


Did you get any replies for this one? Slipping the fist stitch simply means that you transfer it to the other needle without knitting it and purling the last stitch doesn't require any explanation, does it?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with what everyone has said, you are way too hard on yourself. I find i am that way too. Knit and be proud of what have done.


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. I never knew that. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dear Cathyscard - if you were a machine then yes, you would want to make adjustments. BUT the lovely thing about hand knitting is/are the irregularities! It is HANDMADE - not MACHINE MADE!!! Your work is lovely, don't be so hard on yourself! Keep going and some of the little "flaws" will work out when blocked!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i used to be a perfectionist real bad -don't know if u r . i had to put out my sculpted dog i made to look at until it stopped bothering me-it lost 1 EAR IN THE KILN -now i laugh and like my 1 eared dog. now i realize i'm not perfect and its ok cuz if i was then i wouldn't neeed my God which i find great comfort in also... Bless you dear-keep going


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

MOM313 said:


> Thanks. I never knew that. Can't wait to try it out.


Good..let me know how it works for you! A friend of mine had told me about it about a year or so ago...and I have had good results with that. Have fun....and Happy New Year!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree you are much too hard on yourself.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

MOM313 said:


> What do you mean by always slip the first stitch? I have neb=ver heard this before.


Regarding our conversation we've been having on this subject, this is a scan of a dishcloth I had made doing just that thing (slipping the first stitch) and then my friend also showed me how to make this edge. Thought maybe you'd like it had you never seen it either (as I hadn't). For want of knowing the exact name of the stitch, I can only describe the procedure: it is made by binding off BACKWARDS...in other words, from left to right instead of the opposite (normal) direction. I am still amazed at what a nice edge it makes. Hope you can open this picture I will attach!


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

I've done this with crochet but never with knitting. Sounds like it could be difficult.
Thanks for the picture. Came through clear.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

MOM313 said:


> I've done this with crochet but never with knitting. Sounds like it could be difficult.
> Thanks for the picture. Came through clear.


You know what??? I may have to go see if I can find something about it......seems like I had found something in one of my books! It is a long time since I made this cloth and you may have something there....it just might well have been a crocheted edge! If that is true, forgive me for misleading EVERYONE! I will clarify this as soon as I know for sure! This could be embarrassing, couldn't it?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> MOM313 said:
> 
> 
> > I've done this with crochet but never with knitting. Sounds like it could be difficult.
> ...


Well, NOW I KNOW.and my face is LEGITIMATELY RED! I am attaching the instructions that I found in an OLD crochet book of mine. Sorry for misleading you! Thanks for clearing that up for us, MOM...


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

MOM313 said:


> I've done this with crochet but never with knitting. Sounds like it could be difficult.
> Thanks for the picture. Came through clear.


You were right..and here are the instructions I found! Thank YOU for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Omarsha (Dec 13, 2012)

selyasa said:


> I like that; what a great suggestion! I have a difficult time remembering to pass the first stitch in a row. I wonder if would do better remembering to purl with a smaller size needle?
> I knit to calm down, if I'm feeling tense or angry. So, sometimes in the beginning of the row, I'm tighter. As I relax, the stitches loosen a it. Also, if I'm in pain, my stitches are tight and as the pain meds begin to work, the stitches relax. Last night, I tried to play rummy tiles and knit on the scarf- a simple k2p2.
> I kept forgetting to throw the yarn over from k to p, and was creating those horrible cross-stitches over the top of the needle. My husband and FIL were having giggle fitz, especially after I took all off the circular and started to frog. They thought I'd flipped my lid. I told them it's bulimic knitting...very cathartic. :lol:
> PS. Sorry about the previous double post; I hit an idiot button.


Hi, this is how we master a skill right, go wrong so we can go right again and soon we're a master or our craft. Happy Knitting. When your husband gets one of your finest prizes of knitting he will fully understand frogging. Let time answer what we can't at the moment. Happy Holiday!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Omarsha said:


> selyasa said:
> 
> 
> > I like that; what a great suggestion! I have a difficult time remembering to pass the first stitch in a row. I wonder if would do better remembering to purl with a smaller size needle?
> ...


 I asked earlier but have not seen a reply......Can Anyone tell me what "frogging" is? I have gotten the idea it means making mistakes......is that true??


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Janci said:


> Omarsha said:
> 
> 
> > selyasa said:
> ...


 You are partially right - you make a mistake, and then undo it..."rippit" "rippit"...(as in frog language)


----------



## Omarsha (Dec 13, 2012)

Janci said:


> Omarsha said:
> 
> 
> > selyasa said:
> ...


Well, it simply means pulling out your work or unknitting or uncrocheting. That's all.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > Omarsha said:
> ...


 GOT IT! Thanks, y'all! I like it! But I try to do as little "frogging" as I can! I am even known to leave a mistake in and call it one of my "Persian" items!


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Janci said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > MOM313 said:
> ...


Don't worry about a red face, we have probably all been there at some stage, if we are honest.
This is called Crab Stitch and I use it on most things I crochet because I think it gives a nice finish.

Have fun.
Colleen.
PS, Seems like the OP has not taken part in this thread for a while
Must have found out what she needed so that is good.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have joined this site maybe just over 12 months ago, and I have never seen such a response as this subject has had.


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

Now I'm happy. I know I can do it in crochet. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Janci said:


> Omarsha said:
> 
> 
> > selyasa said:
> ...


Frogging is undoing your work - rip it, rip it. Get it?


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Janci said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > MOM313 said:
> ...


I think this is called the crab stitch.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

shawcountry said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > Janci said:
> ...


Or Reverse Single Crochet or the Knurl Stitch.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree with everyone who says you are WAY too hard on yourself. You knitting looks really good to me. If you're looking for perfection in anything, you won't find it. The beauty of hand knitting is that each peace (with imperfections) is a work of art. Anything I've ever read of artists, music writers, etc., tells me none is happy with the finished product. They all say they could have done it better. 

I knit because I love it and I also like the finished product. No one else makes things like I do. That's probably true of everyone on KP.

Keep knitting girl and be happy with your work. It's unique. And if anyone complains, send them to us, your KP family and we'll straighten her or him out!!!.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't be so picky. Not everything has to be perfect. No one but you will ever notice your mistakes. I used to be just like you, and I frogged, and frogged, and then just tossed it. I had a nice elderly lady come to my house and she just had a fit. She said I was too picky, picky, picky.
Each piece is a precious work of art. I don't see anywhere in the instructions that says, "MUST BE PERFECT."
I knew a lady that would make a deliberate mistake in every thing she made. She said it was her signature. So now I just knit away and if I can fix it fine, IF I can't, I just leave it, and pretend it is part of the pattern.
Works for me.
tee-hee
Arlene
ayjay


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

If what I am making is a gift for someone and I make a mistake, I will always unravel the yarn and fix the mistake. If the item I am making is for me and the mistake isn't too bad, I will leave it alone. I just can't stand the thought of giving a gift with a mistake I can fix. I would feel guilty. Guess I am a little bit of a perfectionist.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

I bet they would never know the mistake was there.. it something you would have to show them usually for the most part, its a gift with love poured in to it.. knitted in to it,, lol but do understand with what you speak, been there my self.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> If what I am making is a gift for someone and I make a mistake, I will always unravel the yarn and fix the mistake. If the item I am making is for me and the mistake isn't too bad, I will leave it alone. I just can't stand the thought of giving a gift with a mistake I can fix. I would feel guilty. Guess I am a little bit of a perfectionist.


Pretty good way to do things! I feel fortunate to have a daughter-in-law who is also artistically inclined and she understands the process, too, so we share things with one another that very often are less than perfect. As so often is noted, we both know that "love covers over a multitude of sins"! .....I like knitting things that are challenging to me thus it is almost a given that I am going to be making some mistakes and not notice them until I am beyond them far enough that "frogging" would hurt too much! I think I am more of an idealist than a perfectionist...tho both tendencies are alive and well within me!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

ayjay said:


> Don't be so picky. Not everything has to be perfect. No one but you will ever notice your mistakes. I used to be just like you, and I frogged, and frogged, and then just tossed it. I had a nice elderly lady come to my house and she just had a fit. She said I was too picky, picky, picky.
> Each piece is a precious work of art. I don't see anywhere in the instructions that says, "MUST BE PERFECT."
> I knew a lady that would make a deliberate mistake in every thing she made. She said it was her signature. So now I just knit away and if I can fix it fine, IF I can't, I just leave it, and pretend it is part of the pattern.
> Works for me.
> ...


LOVE IT!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> shawcountry said:
> 
> 
> > Janci said:
> ...


All I really know is that I think it is very pretty!


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

Just a great way to finish a project. This is the first time I am trying it with a knit scarf.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

MOM313 said:


> Just a great way to finish a project. This is the first time I am trying it with a knit scarf.


Hope you like it! I have only used it on the cloths when my friend showed it to me but the excerpt that I posted was from a pattern for a long vest......which was crocheted. Apparently it is easily transferable to knitted things........worked great on the washcloths! Have fun!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Now that I am catching up after the holidays, I haven't read all the entries on this topic. But like many, many others I really can't see anything wrong with your tension. Indeed, it's up there with the best of them! My late mother in law was much the same as you; she thought her work was far from perfect when it was fine. She avoided all plain stitches like stocking stitch which allow no hostages to fortune and instead went in for the most elaborate aran and cable designs instead I am not suggesting that you adopt her solution as this would be completely unnecessary in your case. Take comfort from the many who have replied to you and have more self-confidence in your work in 2013. Others have faith in you!


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

In America does sc stand for single crochet which we would call slip stitch. That edge looks really good and strong and I fancy it for finishing off the crochet edges of my baby shawls. Thank you. Margaret.


Janci said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > MOM313 said:
> ...


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

ukraftykid said:


> In America does sc stand for single crochet which we would call slip stitch. That edge looks really good and strong and I fancy it for finishing off the crochet edges of my baby shawls. Thank you. Margaret.
> 
> Hi, Margaret! If I understand your question correctly, I guess I would say that it sounds like maybe my original ideas might have set up some confusion for you.... ....
> In America, sc means single crochet. I am surprised to hear that is not true in the UK. What, then, is the abbreviation for single crochet there? My original confusion was that I had used the edging on a KNITTED washcloth (at the instruction from my friend) and MOM replied that she had used it on crochet but not knitted items. That prompted me to research it and I did find that it was, indeed, a crocheted edging.  My thoughts originally were that it was a continuation of the knitting process. .....The "slipped stitch" is a method for keeping the edges of a KNITTED item from curling and means that at the beginning of a row, transferring the first loop from the left needle to the right one without knitting (or purling) it will effect a flatter edge. She added as well that she also purls the last stitch of each row which will give the same result, a flatter edge. I never knew about working the last stitch that way but will try it once I knit another flat object. Right now I am working in the round with my circular needles.
> ...


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2011)

Why are you being so ridiculous thats what makes it hand made your tension can be different every time you knit lighten up your too critical of your self there is nothing wrong with your finished piece finish it and enjoy your work


----------



## i-a-c (Jun 1, 2011)

Your knitting is fine. Don't give up. I think you may just sometimes be splitting the yarn as you knit the st. If this is so, using a pair of old blunt needles will help.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> ukraftykid said:
> 
> 
> > In America does sc stand for single crochet which we would call slip stitch. That edge looks really good and strong and I fancy it for finishing off the crochet edges of my baby shawls. Thank you. Margaret.
> ...


I found something that cleared up the difference between the slip stitch and a single crochet. I hope I can attach it somehow!

Ah-HA! I found the difference between a slip stitch and a single crochet stitch.....and also a crab stitch!

See below!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Slip Stitch (sl st)

Sometimes you need to make a very short stitch (almost invisible).
1. Insert the hook into the next stitch.	
2. Wrap the yarn around the hook and pull it through both loops. One sl st is made.	
3. Repeat steps 1-2 for following stitches.	
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In a single crochet, a person would be wrapping the yarn around the hook a second time before pulling it thru the two loops.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And, here is the
Reverse Single Crochet (Crab Stitch)

This stitch is worked in the opposite direction (left to right instead of right to left for right hand crocheters). It creates a nice finished edge.
1. Ch1. Do not turn your work.	
2. Insert hook into the previous stitch. Wrap yarn around hook.	
3. Pull yarn through the stitch. Now you have 2 loops on hook.	
4. Wrap yarn around hook.	
5. Pull through both loops on hook.	
6. Repeat steps 2-5 for all remaining stitches.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is called "hand knit", and you can't get this look out of a machine! Be proud! Your knitting looks great.


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

U r way too hard on yourself - I was the same way about a year ago - it takes a long time I think to knit with the right tension and same size stitches. Don't give up!!

Cathy


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Your work looks fine to me. A hint I have stumbled upon that helps me keep my work even is to never put it down mid-row with plans to pick up and continue later. Always finish the row you are working on. It's turned into almost a chant in my home - "Just let me finish this row!"


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

It looks fine to me! Knitters seem to have electric eyes when it comes to their own work, I don't think anyone else notices the imperfections, really.
When knitting I generally have no trouble with the tension in the body of the project, but the stitches on the edges never seem to come out even. It used to drive me crazy, but then I discovered that everyone else thought it looked just fine.


----------

